# Disconnect pc fans?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a cheap jebo pc unit in my office and its fans are loud! I was wondering if I could just disconnect them? I have a bunch of other older pc units and they don't have fans on them?


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I would say it depends on how many bulbs. I had a single 24" 65w PC light over my last tank that had no fan the temps were fine. I now have a double 24" 130w PC fixture with fans and with that one I think it would get to hot without the fans. Mine is a coralife fixture and those fans are loud too. 

What I do sometimes if I notice the noise ill shut off the second bulb for a few hours while I watch TV that turns the fans off.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

the heat is what is damaging to the bulb and drastically reduces the bulb life. your ballast is also affected because like all electronics, heat is your worst enemy. plus if your PC set is not on stands you get in to heating the water. if the sound is really that big of a deal, look in to getting some new fans. a lot of manufacturers use cheap fans. www.thermalfx.com is an excellent site to start looking for fans. most PC light sets use printer fans. the crew at thermalFX is great, i have talked with them over the phone and they were a huge help.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the same problems. Gonna go to a pc shop and get 2 new fans to replace the cheap ones in the fixture (jebo/odyssea).


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

You may not be pleased with the results. I replaced the fans (3) in my JBJ PC unit and it did make it slightly quieter, but I would say not enough to make it worthwhile. I'm considering moving the ballast outside of the case and disconnecting two of the fans.

My two cents worth.

-Russ


----------

